# What does this error mean?



## Edmondo54 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok I installed windows vista 64 bit and had this error occur again, luckily this time this is what I got: 

Application popup: Windows - Application Error : The exception Floating-point invalid operation. 
(0xc0000090) occurred in the application at location 0x0085c452. 

Click on OK to terminate the program



I am assuming it is refferring to a bad sector on a hard drive? This is happening with WoW.exe.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is an error in an application, but what application I don't know.
Please check in your Event Viewer for errors around the time that you got this notice
To do this, go to Start and type in "eventvwr.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
Click on the + sign next to Windows Logs, and then click on the Application logfile.
Scroll down until you reach the approximate time of the error and let us know what you find.


----------



## Edmondo54 (Jun 16, 2009)

All i know is it happened in WoW.exe, I looked in the application log file and i saw nothing. This "error" wasnt even considered an error in the system log, it was just considered information but when I was running XP, for over the past month ive been getting this error (never was as specific as vista is now) and even now with Vista and a fresh install of World of Warcraft it is still happening, so I am assuming its pointing to a hardware issue. Sorry I can't provide you anymore


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Application errors are rarely hardware issues - especially with it occurring in only one program.

As long as Windows Error Reporting and it's dependencies are working, then an Application error should appear in the Application log of Event Viewer.

Try this...when you get the error, open up Task Manager and go to the Processes tab. Right click on WoW.exe and select "Create dump file"

Let it generate. When it finishes it'll tell you where it is. Upload it to a free file hosting service (I like http://www.box.net ), share it out, and post a link to it in your next post.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

WoW means windows on windows, and it's probably a 32-bit application crash.
Regular crashes that get intercepted by windows (as opposed to blue screens of deaths) are benign, and usually bugs in the software. In some instances it's bad memory; if in doubt, run windows memory diagnostics or memtest86.


----------



## Edmondo54 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok I have the dumpfile but it is over the 25 megabyte size they offer on that site. Know of any other free ones that will allow larger files?


----------



## Edmondo54 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://files.filefront.com/Wowzip/;13913055;/fileinfo.html Uploaded it to filefront as a zip file. Its rather large so I don't know if i did something wrong or what but anywho here it is


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd first suggest that you check the date and time on your system to ensure that it's correct. There's a awful lot of errors with bad timestamps (which could be caused by this).

Secondly, is this a legitimate copy of Windows? The lack of symbol information for kernel32 is indicative (to me) that something may be wrong inside of the OS (and then the bad timestamps assume another significance).

Next, it appears that the WoW.exe (World of Warcraft) isn't functioning correctly with the wow64.dll (which is the Windows on Windows component).

I'd also suspect that this is a significant part of the issue:

```
OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'wintrust' and 'avrt' overlap
```
Because of this:

```
BUGCHECK_STR:  APPLICATION_FAULT_CORRUPT_MODULELIST_OVERLAPPED_MODULE
```
AVRT is associated with the Windows Multimedia RealTime RunTime
WINTRUST is associated with the Microsoft Trust Verification RunTimw
Both are Windows files

As such, I'm thinking that there's either an infection on the system, or that Windows is tremendously messed up.

Try running SFC.EXE /SCANNOW from an elevated Command Prompt and let us know what it says when it finishes. To run an elevated Command Prompt, go to Start and type in "cmd" (without the quotes). Then right click on the cmd.exe that appears at the top of the search box and select "Run as administrator". Then type in SFC.EXE /SCANNOW, press Enter and wait for it to complete.

Here's the dump file analysis:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\Wow\Wow.DMP]
User Mini Dump File with Full Memory: Only application data is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Thu Jun 18 15:46:43.000 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:29:11.416
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:18:09.000
...................WARNING: oleacc overlaps winmm
......WARNING: dwmapi overlaps glu32
.........................WARNING: msi overlaps d3d9
.......WARNING: samlib overlaps shimeng
.......
...WARNING: AudioSes overlaps wintrust
.WARNING: AudioEng overlaps AudioSes
.WARNING: avrt overlaps wintrust
.WARNING: mswsock overlaps comctl32
.....WARNING: rtutils overlaps rasman
.....WARNING: nlaapi overlaps wow64win
.WARNING: IPHLPAPI overlaps nlaapi
..WARNING: dnsapi overlaps userenv
..........WARNING: ksuser overlaps MMDevAPI
...WARNING: rsaenh overlaps apphelp

ntdll!NtRaiseHardError+0xa:
00000000`776e6d1a c3              ret
0:000> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Exception Analysis                                   *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Wow.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for DivxDecoder.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for DivxDecoder.dll - 
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for atiumdva.dll - 
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for atiumdag.dll - 
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad9b 0x4791a760 for msi.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad9b 0x4791a65d for d3d9.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4549d32c 0x4549bdd1 for tapi32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad9b 0x4791a74d for rasapi32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791aea8 0x4791a7b0 for wship6.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x48f6d410 0x48f6c69e for netapi32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adc3 0x4791a769 for credssp.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adc9 0x4549bdd6 for SensApi.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adaf 0x4549bdba for rtutils.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adaf 0x4791a755 for rasman.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ac7a 0x4791a754 for rsaenh.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad45 0x4791a714 for midimap.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad49 0x4791a704 for msacm32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad4a 0x4791a705 for msacm32.drv
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ac8d 0x4791a639 for AudioEng.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ac8d 0x4791a63b for AudioSes.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ae1a 0x4791a655 for avrt.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad2f 0x4549bd89 for ksuser.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adc5 0x4791a773 for wdmaud.drv
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad89 0x4791a74d for oleacc.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad89 0x4791a7b6 for winmm.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adb8 0x4791a770 for pnrpnsp.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791acbb 0x4791a662 for dhcpcsvc6.DLL
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791acba 0x4791a661 for dhcpcsvc.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adc6 0x4791a76d for crypt32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad62 0x4791a71d for mscms.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791acbf 0x4791a66c for ddraw.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adfe 0x4791a7b8 for ntmarta.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad96 0x4549bda4 for opengl32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adcc 0x4791a783 for uxtheme.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ada8 0x4791a74d for samlib.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4549d25c 0x4549bcc0 for d3d8thk.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad0f 0x4791a6c1 for dwmapi.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad0f 0x4549bcd6 for glu32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad2f 0x4791a6ea for mpr.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791accc 0x4791a672 for dinput8.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ae09 0x4549be1f for winrnr.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad5c 0x4791a716 for NapiNSP.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ace0 0x4791a68e for dnsapi.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ace0 0x4791a775 for userenv.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ae15 0x4791a7c4 for winspool.drv
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad5c 0x4549bd41 for msasn1.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad71 0x4791a72f for mswsock.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad71 0x4791a629 for comctl32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad9a 0x4549bda2 for rasadhlp.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad68 0x4791a72b for IPHLPAPI.DLL
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad68 0x4791a746 for nlaapi.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ad8c 0x4791ae7a for wow64win.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791acbb 0x4549bccc for dciman32.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791adc6 0x4791a776 for version.dll
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791aeae 0x4791a7b6 for WSHTCPIP.DLL
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4791ae08 0x4791a7b7 for winnsi.dll
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: kernel32!pNlsUserInfo                         ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: kernel32!pNlsUserInfo                         ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  ffffffffffffffff -- (.exr 0xffffffffffffffff)
ExceptionAddress: 0000000000000000
   ExceptionCode: 80000003 (Break instruction exception)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 0

FAULTING_THREAD:  0000000000000230

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe

OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'wintrust' and 'avrt' overlap

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0x80000003 - {EXCEPTION}  Breakpoint  A breakpoint has been reached.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (HRESULT) 0x80000003 (2147483651) - One or more arguments are invalid

NTGLOBALFLAG:  0

APPLICATION_VERIFIER_FLAGS:  0

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

BUGCHECK_STR:  APPLICATION_FAULT_CORRUPT_MODULELIST_OVERLAPPED_MODULE

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 00000000759a004b to 00000000776e6d1a

STACK_TEXT:  
00000000`0007e538 00000000`759a004b : 00000000`000001a0 00000000`7efdd000 00000000`7efdb000 00000000`001ef49c : ntdll!NtRaiseHardError+0xa
00000000`0007e540 00000000`7598a996 : 00000000`001ef514 00000000`001ef4a4 00000000`001ef538 00000000`7efdd000 : wow64!whNtRaiseHardError+0xe7
00000000`0007e5a0 00000000`75973688 : 001eeb70`0099002b 0053fa83`001ef1a0 00000000`001ef568 00000000`00000000 : wow64!Wow64SystemServiceEx+0xca
00000000`0007ee50 00000000`7598ab46 : 00000000`777ac990 00000000`0007fd20 00000000`7579ee4e 00000000`0007f820 : wow64cpu!ServiceNoTurbo+0x28
00000000`0007eee0 00000000`7598a14c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`75983258 00000000`7ffe0030 : wow64!RunCpuSimulation+0xa
00000000`0007ef10 00000000`776d52d3 : 00000000`776a0000 00000000`00000000 00000000`777b61b0 00000000`776a0000 : wow64!Wow64LdrpInitialize+0x4b4
00000000`0007f470 00000000`776d5363 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`7efdf000 00000000`776d7ca7 : ntdll!LdrpInitializeProcess+0x14ac
00000000`0007f720 00000000`776c85ce : 00000000`0007f820 00000000`00000000 00000000`7efdf000 00000000`00000000 : ntdll! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1ff19
00000000`0007f7d0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ntdll!LdrInitializeThunk+0xe


STACK_COMMAND:  ~0s; .ecxr ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
wow64!whNtRaiseHardError+e7
00000000`759a004b 488b5c2468      mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsp+68h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  wow64!whNtRaiseHardError+e7

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: wow64

IMAGE_NAME:  wow64.dll

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4791ae77

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST_80000003_wow64.dll!whNtRaiseHardError

BUCKET_ID:  X64_APPLICATION_FAULT_CORRUPT_MODULELIST_OVERLAPPED_MODULE_wow64!whNtRaiseHardError+e7

WATSON_STAGEONE_URL:  http://watson.microsoft.com/StageOne/Wow_exe/3_1_3_9947/4a1c3f5f/unknown/0_0_0_0/bbbbbbb4/80000003/00000000.htm?Retriage=1

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## Edmondo54 (Jun 16, 2009)

Resource Protection did not find any integrity Violations 


:/


----------

